# Elliott insoddisfatto di Gazidis ma felice per le cessioni.



## admin (2 Febbraio 2020)

Come riportato da Il Giornale, Elliott è felice per le scelte dell'area tecnica durante il mercato di gennaio. Scelte che hanno prodotto una bella sforbiciata sui conti da circa 80 mln (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-sfo...r-uefa-ma-niente-grandi-acquisti-vt85673.html ).

Ma il fondo è insoddisfatto del lavoro di Gazidis. Il fatturato del club non si è mosso ed è lontani dai club presenti nella top 20 europea.


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giornale, Elliott è felice per le scelte dell'area tecnica durante il mercato di gennaio. Scelte che hanno prodotto una bella sforbiciata sui conti da circa 80 mln (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-sfo...r-uefa-ma-niente-grandi-acquisti-vt85673.html ).
> 
> Ma il fondo è insoddisfatto del lavoro di Gazidis. Il fatturato del club non si è mosso ed è lontani dai club presenti nella top 20 europea.



.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giornale, Elliott è felice per le scelte dell'area tecnica durante il mercato di gennaio. Scelte che hanno prodotto una bella sforbiciata sui conti da circa 80 mln (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-sfo...r-uefa-ma-niente-grandi-acquisti-vt85673.html ).
> 
> Ma il fondo è insoddisfatto del lavoro di Gazidis. Il fatturato del club non si è mosso ed è lontani dai club presenti nella top 20 europea.



Singer si trastulla ad ogni milioncino risparmiato, di vincere quantomento le partite non gliene frega nulla


----------



## Brain84 (2 Febbraio 2020)

Loro vogliono sistemare i conti per rivendere il club con progetto stadio incluso. Del resto non frega nulla


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Febbraio 2020)

Grande Elliot, saranno ancora più soddisfatti delle cessioni quando in estate venderemo Donnarumma ed Hernandez e sempre meno soddisfatti di Gazidis perché non migliorerà il fatturato.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giornale, Elliott è felice per le scelte dell'area tecnica durante il mercato di gennaio. Scelte che hanno prodotto una bella sforbiciata sui conti da circa 80 mln (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-sfo...r-uefa-ma-niente-grandi-acquisti-vt85673.html ).
> 
> Ma il fondo è insoddisfatto del lavoro di Gazidis. Il fatturato del club non si è mosso ed è lontani dai club presenti nella top 20 europea.



Ma l'utilità di questo gazzosa???


----------



## gabri65 (2 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giornale, Elliott è felice per le scelte dell'area tecnica durante il mercato di gennaio. Scelte che hanno prodotto una bella sforbiciata sui conti da circa 80 mln (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-sfo...r-uefa-ma-niente-grandi-acquisti-vt85673.html ).
> 
> Ma il fondo è insoddisfatto del lavoro di Gazidis. Il fatturato del club non si è mosso ed è lontani dai club presenti nella top 20 europea.



Ma quale insoddisfazione.

E secondo voi un fondo avvoltoio che non si fa problemi ad affossare intere nazioni, tollererebbe un incompetente in quella posizione che danneggia i piani? Incompetente lo è, ma per ora gli sta bene. Altrimenti sarebbe stato rimosso in tempo zero.

Il problema è che, per un motivo o per un altro, se ne fregano del vero aspetto sportivo della questione, e Gazidis ha ben altri incarichi, con tutta probabilità. Questi sono squali della finanza, non benefattori inclini al perdono e alla comprensione.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giornale, Elliott è felice per le scelte dell'area tecnica durante il mercato di gennaio. Scelte che hanno prodotto una bella sforbiciata sui conti da circa 80 mln (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-sfo...r-uefa-ma-niente-grandi-acquisti-vt85673.html ).
> 
> Ma il fondo è insoddisfatto del lavoro di Gazidis. Il fatturato del club non si è mosso ed è lontani dai club presenti nella top 20 europea.



Dopo “la potenza di Elio(tt)” siamo a “la felicità di Elio(tt)”.


----------



## Marcex7 (3 Febbraio 2020)

La crociata contro Elliott fa vendere copie.Poi Gazidis "brutto e cattivo" miete consensi sempre.
Chissà se a fine stagione si valuterà con lo stesso metro di giudizio anche Boban,Maldini,Massara e Moncada


----------



## Goro (3 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giornale, Elliott è felice per le scelte dell'area tecnica durante il mercato di gennaio. Scelte che hanno prodotto una bella sforbiciata sui conti da circa 80 mln (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-sfo...r-uefa-ma-niente-grandi-acquisti-vt85673.html ).
> 
> Ma il fondo è insoddisfatto del lavoro di Gazidis. Il fatturato del club non si è mosso ed è lontani dai club presenti nella top 20 europea.



4 milioni netti più percentuale sui ricavi futuri ampiamente meritati per Gazidis


----------



## Black (3 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giornale, Elliott è felice per le scelte dell'area tecnica durante il mercato di gennaio. Scelte che hanno prodotto una bella sforbiciata sui conti da circa 80 mln (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-sfo...r-uefa-ma-niente-grandi-acquisti-vt85673.html ).
> 
> Ma il fondo è insoddisfatto del lavoro di Gazidis. Il fatturato del club non si è mosso ed è lontani dai club presenti nella top 20 europea.



come fa il Giornale a conoscere il pensiero di Elliott.... detto questo visto che si parla di cessioni, io cederei pure Gazidis


----------

